# Lfts 11/3/21



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Go get em boys, some will be hunting in the snow. Good luck and shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got up and peeked outside. Cold, with a fresh dusting of snow, here in northern Delta county. Bowl of cereal, shower, then heading out. Should be a great morning, good luck all!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

After some deliberation after my alarm, I decided 29 degrees is much to cold to go to work today so I called in for the first time in years lol!
I'll be heading to my state land spot shortly to see if anybody is moving about this morning!
Good luck!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

On my way to the tree!!!!
Good luck to all that make it out 
Be safe and shoot straight!!!


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! Be safe heading out and climbing up.. I’ll be out in tuscola county again chasing that big 8 shortly. Gotta perfect wind. Just hoping the neighbors aren’t running the chainsaw like yesterday morning.. shoot straight!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm putting on an extra layer this morning. Heading out in a few. Good luck all!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heading out in Jackson County! Good luck all


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well my place is a few miles west of Kenton....lol...be there in a couple days!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Wasn't going to hunt anymore before I head to Manitoba Saturday morning but got a mind changer new picture last night. I asked my boss if I could take the morning off. I said yes so headed out soon.....


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

11 inches of snow in Northern Kalkaska county.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out this morning and then home for the evening. Nice and cool again this morning. Hoping to see some action!! Good luck all.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yesterday was way too slow. Hopefully, they are moving at home this morning. Good luck Gents, shoot straight.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Clocking in, first frost here in SW Ontario, got the decoy setup looking for a big one today.


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

Headed out in missaukee county. Approx 1” of snow and still coming down. Good luck to all. Stay safe


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Good luck to everyone who’s out today. I have the next 4 days to get after them.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out in about 15 minutes beautiful morning here clear 26 light NW wind. Sitting between my plot and WW field I had a lot of does in the area yesterday hope they draw in the big boys today. I’ll be on stand until noon or later. Good luck all!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Took today and tomorrow off work. Just got in a ladder i havent hunted yet this year. Always a good rut spot. 28 and heavy frost. Bring on the buck parade!😁


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

From Tuscola, Heading out in a few. Only saw Dnf last night, where are the bucks? 3 mph west wind and 29 F, best weather except for maybe a few inches of snow! Good luck and pick a spot!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

In the stand on Missaukee public. A couple good weather days left before the warm up hits. Fresh snow today and light wind for a change


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Coffee consumed, steamer deposited, lunch made ready to go hell ya brother!

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> You mean you didn't get them? I know I sent them this summer.....


There is always some beer in the fridge Kurt...You and @Sam22 will need to come over next summer.

I gave Sam some grapevines a couple of weeks ago so he could shoot the thurdy pointer for the team!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Craves said:


> There is always some beer in the fridge Kurt...You and @Sam22 will need to come over next summer.
> 
> I gave Sam some grapevines a couple of weeks ago so he could shoot the thurdy pointer for the team!


Let's meet up for sure. After a few beers I'll give you all of @Sam22 secret spots!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> Let's meet up for sure. After a few beers I'll give you all of @Sam22 secret spots!


I like it!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

bhall said:


> I'm out on public in Lapeer also. Haha. I haven't seen many big bucks out this season. Only a 4 point and does. Found a few scrapes and rubs. Now I'm curious what section your at haha. I wish you the best luck!


First time I've been out in 4 weeks. I didn't see a hair. For whatever reason the 2 nice bucks(for me) I've shot the last 3 years on lapeer public have been the double digit days of November before gun and I tend to only see 2.5yos+ those days. Signage doesn't seem to blow up until then either. I've busted ass to be able to take the time off tho so I'm hunting.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

That's simply stellar congratulations!

@Gsphunteronpoint1 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Smoked a doe tonight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This morning I took my climber to the NW Corner of the county line property. Love that set up. I was running late. Another bad get-in. Deer were bounding/thumping and snorting. Alright, fine. Get set up. Soon start seeing deer. I was watching deer pretty much all morning working in and out of the standing corn. I shot that doe. I was sure it went down just into the corn because of the crashing, crashing, crashing, silence. Good.










So, then I kept seeing little bucks going to one single location in the corn and holding up. Took me a minute to notice the doe laying dead at the feet of one I was scoping through the field glasses. Well, thank you little buck! It was, like, 40 yards from my stand. The corn picker showed up around 11am, just after the last of the little bucks vanished into the corn. I watched to see how the harvest path would go. Ummm, it's turning my way. Uh oh. If that harvester comes through, it's going to scoop my doe! So I inch-wormed down without delay and drug it back to the woods. Couldn't find my arrow or blood. Why? In part because the maple leaves were raining down all morning, covering the sign! Take note of that for next time. Shot hit left of my aim point and was high. It didn't exit the other side, but did break the back side leg. 



















Thankfully, I found the broadhead with my index finger when I was wrapping up the gutting job. Oops. Minor scratch. Enough to make me timid tonight, though. Yes, without finding the arrow, I was vigilant for the broadhead to be in the cavity. Especially with the forward shot. I let my guard down, though when all I had left was the windpipe. I was also watching for broken bones, which can be sharp, too.










Took me awhile to exit the property because I had to drag that deer up to the car in the sled. Got it hung up in the bat cave. Headed home to wash my clothes in hopes of making it out again this evening. I made it back to the property and the harvester was still running. He had about 20 rows to go. So I hot-footed it back to The Deadfall. I had just climbed up, put my release on and hung up the bow. The corn picker headed for the road because he was done. Just then 5 deer made their way from the woods to the corn. I wasn't even fully set up yet (mask, calls hung, etc.). 










So I grabbed my bow because the one doe was headed into range. It turned just before entering the danger zone and headed out to the field. 4 does and a little buck feeding in the newly picked corn stubble. Then a group of 5 came across the road and ran in our general direction. That spooked the ones near me and they all headed back into the woods. Good. Now I donned my mask and finished getting everything put away. Sure enough, I heard those deer coming back out. They skirted me because of some standing water and fed into the field. But, another little buck hit the field and rounded up one of the does back to my direction. Thanks little buck!










I came to full draw, but the near side leg was back. So I waited 'til it cleared and released the shot. It was left of the aim point again. I saw fletching flying again as the deer took off (along with the other 5+ that were in the field), stumbling as it crossed the corn stubble. I made note of where it entered the woods, figuring I wasn't going to have a blood trail again, if there was no exit wound. Bottom line, the deer was quartering-to slightly and the shot entered just in front of the front shoulder muscle. It exited through the opposite side leg (which is why the deer was stumbling and why I actually _did _have a decent blood trail to follow, if I would have needed it.). 










I back-trailed the blood to the impact site to find my arrow. Only found the fletching end. Snapped a second arrow! The business end is still out there somewhere. My quiver is pathetic at the moment. Need some reinforcements!










I must also check the sight on my bow and my anchor with the mask on. Something seems off.

AM doe was 114#
PM doe was 103#

AM doe has hooves that measure 2.75" x 1.75". That's pretty big. Good size buck hoof is 3" x 2". PM doe is 2.5" x 1.5" -- pretty standard for a doe, I'd say.

Oh, and I had 17 deer in the picked cornfield 30 minutes after I shot that PM doe. They all cleared out, but then came right back, hounded by a pencil spike and another little buck. I got down at 6:30pm because I was expecting little to no blood and a body search. Glad I found it easy.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

lil bluegill said:


> View attachment 796449
> Smoked a doe tonight


Congrats


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

Almost scored with the Chevy. Rounded the corner to one of my sits and the eight point I’ve been after bounds across the road 25’ in front of me. 

Had I only gotten out of work 20 minutes sooner, outcome may have been favorable.

Only a couple on this sit, but my cameras had a lot of late morning hits.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Ass end artery ? Congrats either way, she's dead. I shot a 7 pointer there one time and the blood trail was insane ..


Not this time, but I have done that before with the same results as you. They bleed out fast.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Guy63 said:


> What county are you in?


That was a Montcalm county buck. She was in a gun blind over a scrape. He worked it over pretty good and gave her plenty of time to glass. She made a nice double lung shot with the Nightmare Excalibur and watched him go down in 30 yards. Her second buck so she is very happy!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

1morebite said:


> That was a Montcalm county buck. She was in a gun blind over a scrape. He worked it over pretty good and gave her plenty of time to glass. She made a nice double lung shot with the Nightmare Excalibur and watched him go down in 30 yards. Her second buck so she is very happy!


he's got a twin here in St Clair county


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> I'm back to work and couldn't hunt. Good job guys and gals on the success tonight.
> 
> This has nothing to do with deer hunting but I think its cool and I know you guys will too. My daughter came home from my grandmas tonight, her great grandmas, and she gave her one of her old library books that she maybe forgot to turn in. Or she stole it, lol, last checked out I see in 66 somewhere in Indiana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

All done with mechanicals and back to fixed blades. Buck I got last week I noticed the mechanical blades were still in place and never deployed or opened up ! This happed once to me last year also. Thinking it a fluke last year, now I'm concerned. Did the paper test today and I shot this NAP Spitfire 6 times into a straw bale or my foam backstop and it never opened ! So basically I've been killing these deer with a field point !


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Big CC said:


> 8-pt down. Story to follow later today. Still tracking my brother’s buck.
> View attachment 796325


Monday night my brother was mad that I passed a 6-pt that was chasing a doe right under my stand. He said that I had never shot a deer on my property with him there and he was hoping for that event. I haven’t shot a ton of deer in my life and I’m okay with that, I honestly enjoy being out in the woods more than anything. I told him I usually know right away when seeing a bucks if it is something that gets my heart going and I want to shoot it if I can.
Two years ago I shot a really nice buck and I loved the venison. Last year was a down seas for sightings and I let a bunch of little bucks go because I wanted something bigger. This year I told myself any bucks or doe that got me excited I would shoot the first one to get that venison again.
Last night my brother hit what he said would be his biggest bucks to date, but the buck turned as the arrow released (21 yards) and he thought he his him in the neck area. We backed out and we’re going to track today after my hunt. Well, I shot this 8-pt (from the same stand the he shot from) and he ran the same direction. We waited an hour since I didn’t se him fall, although I thought that I heard it. The blood trails overlapped at one spot and we followed the most obvious trail to my buck about 40 yards from the hit. We looked for my brother’s buck for a coup hours with very spotty droplets to follow. Probably 400-500 yards and no bed, winding through and over water a couple times and finally over the road. Knocked on some doors, got permission and never found him.
I felt like total crap, but I had to get home to a “promised” daddy/daughter date night with my 13-yo daughter (I try my best to keep my promises) so my brother got two friends to drive out and keep looking. He texted me at 9pm and said he was coming home (2-hr drive and he has to work tomorrow) with no luck. I haven’t gotten the full story, but it was definitely not a great ending all around. Glad that I got a deer, but I absolutely hate people having to lose a deer that they shot, whether it is dead or still alive. He is beating himself up like we all do, because it happens sometimes. 
Anyway, thanks for all of the congratulations today on my buck and congrats to all of the other lucky hunters out there.You definitely don’t need to kill something to have a successful hunt.
A very important part of today was that I made my dinner date on time…..the deer was just the cherry on top!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Doe went 80 yards, took 1 lung and heart. It was nice to drive truck right to her.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> This morning I took my climber to the NW Corner of the county line property. Love that set up. I was running late. Another bad get-in. Deer were bounding/thumping and snorting. Alright, fine. Get set up. Soon start seeing deer. I was watching deer pretty much all morning working in and out of the standing corn. I shot that doe. I was sure it went down just into the corn because of the crashing, crashing, crashing, silence. Good.
> 
> View attachment 796441
> 
> ...


 Nice double...enjoyed the story and pics!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Marty H said:


> All done with mechanicals and back to fixed blades. Buck I got last week I noticed the mechanical blades were still in place and never deployed or opened up ! This happed once to me last year also. Thinking it a fluke last year, now I'm concerned. Did the paper test today and I shot this NAP Spitfire 6 times into a straw bale or my foam backstop and it never opened ! So basically I've been killing these deer with a field point !


Muzzys


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Theblc said:


> Nice double...enjoyed the story and pics!


Thanks for saying that. I glean quite a bit from others' accounts of the hunt. Very few cookie cutters. Always a wrinkle and take-away. That's the intrigue, I suppose.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Guy63 said:


> Muzzys


Tough to find a better value than season-end clearance on these. 

"Bad to the bone"


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Marty H said:


> All done with mechanicals and back to fixed blades. Buck I got last week I noticed the mechanical blades were still in place and never deployed or opened up ! This happed once to me last year also. Thinking it a fluke last year, now I'm concerned. Did the paper test today and I shot this NAP Spitfire 6 times into a straw bale or my foam backstop and it never opened ! So basically I've been killing these deer with a field point !


That is definitely a concern I had as well. I am using G5 T3 mechanicals and I always adjust the tension on the blades before use. I think they always come way too tight but they are easy to adjust and I’ve had good results with them after adjustment. They don’t make T3’s anymore and their Deadmeat heads also seem way too tight with the plastic locking collars. So I actually push all the blades through the collar once to loosen them up and then they are good to go! Have had very good results with the 3 blade dead meat broad heads as well. Nothing wrong with fixed blades but they do require a well tuned bow and arrow. Good luck!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thanks for saying that. I glean quite a bit from others' accounts of the hunt. Very few cookie cutters. Always a wrinkle and take-away. That's the intrigue, I suppose.


Awesome hunt Jason congrats on the double!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

sniper said:


> Awesome hunt Jason congrats on the double!!


Thanks Dave! Just trying to help @StevenJ out with his doe factory issues...🤣


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> Tough to find a better value than season-end clearance on these.
> 
> "Bad to the bone"


They work. When it comes to hunting I don't fug around with anything that doesn't.


----------

